# EPH 40



## nidhogg (Feb 18, 2011)

Got this today, needless to say it has zero CNS effects. Its pure junk. Its supposed to be "30mg pure ephedrine HCL!".

Pills look exactly like regular MSJ with the exception that these were actually made by a high quality pill press in comparison to those homemade crap that crumble in your hand as soon as you pick them up.

Pill weight is exactly 60mg which is quite surprising. They definitely taste like ephedrine does, which says nothing because all alkaloids taste alike. I will attempt extraction process later to see how much crap is actually in them.

Bottom line is dont buy this ****, i was dumb enough to do it because all my sources carry pure underdosed junk aswell but this definitely takes the cake. And its twice as expensive aswell


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just go in to a chemist and buy 2 boxes of do do chest-eze. Say you have a cold but play footie and a doctor suggested chest-eze as it helps with breathing and you'll get them. I was told at boots that 2 boxes at a time is the maximum allowed.


----------



## nidhogg (Feb 18, 2011)

I dont live in the kingdoms, unfortunately. You guys get all the legit **** from prohormones to stimulants.

On the other hand if its purchasable online i could order a couple of boxes, heard good things about chesteze


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

nidhogg said:


> I dont live in the kingdoms, unfortunately. You guys get all the legit **** from prohormones to stimulants.
> 
> On the other hand if its purchasable online i could order a couple of boxes, heard good things about chesteze


Where do you live?if you are gonna order online go to gorilla jack and order pure 8mg ephedrine. You can get 12*50tubs for $50Canadian delivered


----------



## nidhogg (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweden, all out of EEA-country orders are heavily searched. Even though ephedrine isnt consdiered narcotics or hazardous it is illegal to order drugs from outside of europe and ill just lose my money. Been there done that

If someone ships 8mg'ers from mainland europe i'd order gladly.


----------

